# Join union or not?



## Sparkybuck92 (Aug 23, 2018)

I work in central Texas. I have a valid journeyman electrician licensed that I just tested for 2 months ago. However I have done 95% of residential work my whole career (4.5 years). I currently make 21$ an hour and the local union will pay 26.15$ an hour. I’m curious if it’s better for me to join or stay with my current gig. My company I’m with now offers me: a truck to take home and run errands with.
A quarterly bonus ranging from 100$-800$ depending on how well I did on jobs I have bid and completed. I pay 160$ A month in I insurance just for myself. My wife and two kids cost 450$ a month on a different insurance plan. I have increased in pay with this company 6$ an hour in two years. I keep hearing promises for two years that I will run our residential/ service department, but that has yet to come. Another guy has been brought in to more than likely take that future position. (No hard feelings to him at all.) I wondering will I have a hard time doing union work if I have little to no commercial experience but I have a commercial journeyman license.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

It could be tough, yes. I have heard of lots of frustration of organizing in residential guys that can't run conduit, know how to set up wire tuggers, etc. Some of our contractors do residential service but they're usually smaller companies with less overhead.

The insurance can't be beat. We don't pay premiums in the DFW local, so it doesn't matter how many family members are on your plan. We do pay monthly dues and working dues, but the percentage varies by local. It's still effectively more per hour than most nonunion shops.

I usually encourage most people to join but it would be a hard transition if you never did much commercial or industrial. Maybe you could contact the local and see if there are any young residential contractors.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The sooner you do it the quicker you get benefits and experience.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Going from resi to comm industrial can be hard . But theirs no better way to learn conduit than to get hands on exp .

And the union will give you schooling on conduit bending and fabrications .

As far as the benies go in my local the jw workers get 
5 $ ph annuity 
5$ ph vacation check each yr.
Pension- each yr you work you get a credit each credit worth 80$ add up 
all credits when you retire x the 80 that’s what you get each mounth .

And medical for full family is 100 a mounth .

So add that all up and you can’t beat the union route in my opion


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

They tend to work electricians in teams so you will turn up on the job a little green. 
Some old guy will bitch about you knowing nothing and call you names. That same old guy will take you under his wing and as long as you dont piss him off he will show you the ropes.

Its always a craps shoot changing jobs. making a pros and cons list helps but waiting on dead mans shoes for a promotion is a con rather than a pro. If they really wanted you in that job they would have found a way to put you there rather than tell you about something that might happen in 2 years.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Buy a bender and pipe*



Sparkybuck92 said:


> I work in central Texas. I have a valid journeyman electrician licensed that I just tested for 2 months ago. However I have done 95% of residential work my whole career (4.5 years). I currently make 21$ an hour and the local union will pay 26.15$ an hour. I’m curious if it’s better for me to join or stay with my current gig. My company I’m with now offers me: a truck to take home and run errands with.
> A quarterly bonus ranging from 100$-800$ depending on how well I did on jobs I have bid and completed. I pay 160$ A month in I insurance just for myself. My wife and two kids cost 450$ a month on a different insurance plan. I have increased in pay with this company 6$ an hour in two years. I keep hearing promises for two years that I will run our residential/ service department, but that has yet to come. Another guy has been brought in to more than likely take that future position. (No hard feelings to him at all.) I wondering will I have a hard time doing union work if I have little to no commercial experience but I have a commercial journeyman license.


 
Start by learning the different methods of wiring in commercial , next buy a 3/4 " EMT bender and 3 bundles of EMT and practice . Use 3/4" not 1/2" and make all kinds of bends and matched bends. Well worth the $200. 


Then go union you will have a retirement, most non union you will have a hard time because they just match you and we know that gets low priority


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Sparkybuck92!

Go Union as soon as possible and never look back, you won't ever regret it.


----------



## Sparkybuck92 (Aug 23, 2018)

How do lay offs work? Do the apprentices get laid off first then journeyman or is it all by seniority?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparkybuck92 said:


> How do lay offs work? Do the apprentices get laid off first then journeyman or is it all by seniority?


Normally the more expensive guys get the pink slip first.

Many locals guaranty apprentice hours.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Your local should also have classes available for journeymen to take including conduit bending.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

